# Second teething phase?



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, Just a quicky-ish...

Jack is plodding nicely along his teens, Nothing to major so far just pushing the boundarys a little  But generally hes a star.

What i have noticed is hes very "chewy" Not furniture or our stuff (barr his nicked socks ) But he has taken to tugging on his bankets, Its not like hes destructivly ripping them up (tho there looking shabby now) but errmmm tugging is the only word i can think off :lol:
Hes also mouthing my hand and making the same crying noise he used to when he was teething.

Im sure i read somewhere there is a second teething phase which can be worse due to the adult teeth settleing in the Jaw does anyone have experiance n this, is it right or is it a load of rubbish and its likely to be his teens? 
I just dont want to label him as a hooligan and give him an Asbo if its because hes sore but if its his teens im guessing i shouldnt let him carry on incase it escalates 

I have got more robust teething toys but now hes older hes a little more picky and only the blanket and his Stag Bar seem to suffice 

He does have 2 teeth that are not totaly grown but are all cut.

Suggestions gratefully recieved.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure lotus is a couple of weeks older and being an obnoxious little cow not noticed any teething I found with both mine when they fretted they stank like a rat had died in their mouth (they are totally raw fed so no bad breath) but it could possibly do his gums look red anywhere??


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie in his teens has been going through a lot of chews

There will be some teenage behaviour in the mix, but it is also very likely that his adult teeth are settling in and giving him sore gums. 

If you think it's the sore gums then give him an ice cube, a cold carrot or a frozen kong. Something that will satisfy the chewing and sooth anything sore. If he isn't interested in chewing the things you provide that will sooth his gums and just wants to destroy beds etc, then it's a teenage tantrum


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont know about teething, Ruby is a year on monday and we got her at 9 months and she has always been a powerful chewer since we have had her, but i think some of this is novelty as she didnt have toys before. I havent noticed any particular mouthing etc.

Rolo is a little younger than Jack and his chewing is becoming more powerful, which we have attributed to Rubys teaching, not noticed any thing like the puppy teething with him yet, or extra mouthiness with us.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Its not a constant thing and seems to be more obvious if hes over tired.. ill stock up with the ice and carrot ect Hopefully it'll pass soon  
Thanks guys xx


----------



## kam200 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there, in the book 'The Perfect Puppy,' Gwen Bailey talks about a second chewing stage which occurs after around 7months. I haven't got it to hand but ill have a look later on and see what it says.
Kayleigh


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

yes they do have a second teething phase - its where the new adult teeth are settling down so you will generally getting a second time where their gums are sore.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ahhh thankyou, You know when you half remember something :lol:
Kayleigh that would be great.. Your a star!


----------

